# Flying Hive Tyrant



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok doing this for a tourney next friday (have 5 other TMC's to paint aswell!!!).

As ever please excuse the blurry pics, i'll try to do some better ones tomorrow but at 00:30am i can't be that arsed.

Anyway let your imagination fill in the blanks so to speak:




















Oh yeah and did i mention it will be pink :lol:


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

So far looks good lots of LotR bits which is cool...but pink :shock:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah all my nids are pink :mrgreen: 

http://www.warseer.com/firebase/download/FB04/Firebase_Issue_04.pdf

Got to page 12 - its a batrep featuring my nids and you'll see how lovely pink is.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

WARSEER? :shock: 
Ban!

:lol: 

That is a nice model, Skcuzz, as all of your stuff. I love your termies!


----------



## Tomo (Jul 22, 2007)

hivefleet BONBON :shock:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> WARSEER? :shock:
> Ban!


Actually Firebase - a wicked online fanzine that i regulary contribute to. Warseer forums on the other hand i avoid like the plauge, even more so since the fall of the GW ones.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> yeah all my nids are pink


The most terrifying swarm of unstoppable pink you'll ever see. I've banned the missus wearing pink draws since that game...


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> > yeah all my nids are pink
> 
> 
> The most terrifying swarm of unstoppable pink you'll ever see. I've banned the missus wearing pink draws since that game...


LOL! So you'll love this years army then (pink nidzilla with masses of pink FW ripper bases).


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah well, pink or not yet look good.......did I just say that out loud :?


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

that will be a kick ass tyrant when done.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Anphicar said:
> 
> 
> > WARSEER? :shock:
> ...


Hey hey! Firebase! Back from the dead I see. 

Nice tyrant, though isn't it frowned upon to use LotR bitz w/ 40K stuff?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

WOOOO That is really awesome. Where did you get the wings from? I like it. I also agree with pink nids. I've tried it. It looks good. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The wings are from the Balrog and Fellbeast lotr models.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> LOL! So you'll love this years army then (pink nidzilla with masses of pink FW ripper bases).


Nidzilla weren't a problem last year. I nailed the Icelandic guys MC nids in 3 turns.
He was a bit of a donut though setting his tyrants out in the open in front of my Baal preds....


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah i wouldn't be doing that one i promise you.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

When you say Balrog AND Fell Beast, do you mean one of each? I don't see the difference between them.
But anyway, keep us posted frequently. Don't make your next update the finished model. Show this as a WIP.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't worry i'll take a pic tomorrow, have sprayed it ogre flesh and liche purple washed what will be the pink areas. Also have nearly GS'd the other 5 TMC's that need doing for next Friday evening. So there'll be lots of WIP's in very quick sucession (ppl who know me will know exactly how fast i paint when i need to).

As for the parts:

Fell beast wings and lower half of body (sawed just above where the legs would go) and then jsut regular Tyrant parts with the small addition of a pair of Hormaguant claws for his lower limbs.

And yes the Fel beast and Balrog wings are one and the same model.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You know, pink seems such an odd color to paint...well... anything... but you've pulled it off quite well on the Tyranids.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Pink really suits Nids though. I'm going to do someothing in the likes of this.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok next set of WIP's for my wee pink beastie.

Have rendered all the pink areas now and will be moving onto the carapace next (off bone/olive/grey). Hope to the whole model done and dusted before the weekends out (cause then its my next HT and 4 Fex's!).

Anyways pics for comments and crit:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good so far, not sure if the pink will have the same affect on a TMC force as the pink swarm did, but we shall see


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!! :mrgreen: Keep it up. Want to see it done soon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet it has a similar effect. It's not like the whole thing is pink... there's still quite a bit of more "natural" coloring since it's a TMC and they typically have a lot more chitin on 'em. Even if the pink is just a spot color, it'll still fit in with the swarm, I think. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

For the Fleshy part of the wings, do what Wraithlord did (If he doesn't mind of course) with the white over a black basecoat. I really like that.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Omg, thats disgustingly real.

Good job, Skcuzz!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: I can't beleive I didn't see this before. It is so bloody good, very very scary, if I saw that coming I'd be running and shitting as fast as I could.

How did you do that tail?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

More progress, infact i've just got the base to do an this bad boy is finished


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

You may notice i changed the lashwhip, wasn't happy with the affect the multiple wash's was giving it (a suggestion from a friend) so went for some pretty standard blending from knarloc green to Khaki.

I really like how the black areas have turned out on the model. Was uncertain before about doing it as it may have been to strong a contrast and not fitted in with the rest of the model and force. But personally now i've done it i feel the contrast is just right.

Going to do the same for my next tyrant (though he is on foot) and have planned sometime in the future to do an extra big CC Fex conversion (though that is far off) using again this nice contrasting black.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work. Wanna see more like this.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you entered into any GD's, Skcuzz?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Once again trully amazing! The blending on the wip seems to be flawless.

Unfortuantly Anph Skcuzz can't enter that into a GD because it has LOTR parts in it.
Sucks because he would really give people a run for the money.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Cheers guys again.

GD - other ppl have mentioned this but unfortuanalty compared to the current painting standars that get you anything in the UK comp these days i am waaaayyyy off the mark. Plus i do avoid GD like the plauge; a day spent surrounded by 1,000's of sunday/saturday gamer type kids doing thier upmost to prove to me what a bunch spolit and obnoxious like shits they are. Just aint my idea of fun. Used to go for the seminar's, they don't do they as such anymore but hey i have friends in high places now.

I did once enter GD, 13 years ago infact and got a commendation for my entry (was a plastic genestealer entered into the young bloods cat). When i get as good as my mate who has 2 slayer swords of his own then i'll start entering.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree-that is one thing that turns me a bit off about GD...

So many young kids. Sure, I was that age once, etc ...etc...

But so many are just rather snotty. :evil: 

I think you'll get there Skcuzz, if you dont think so now. I have been looking at some GD entries.

Some ARE flawless, but i have seen that most are not impossibly difficult to reach. I think with a few years of dedicated practice, and anyone can get there. 

And you, my friend, are there.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Not to sound all negative but really i am a long way off the standard.

A good example of what i mean is the work done by a friend of mine, Tommie Soule:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/148455

He goes by the same name on CMON. There are plenty of other local painters i know just around lancashire that are this level or better. And they struggle to get awards at GD now.

Maybe i'm too modest i dunno, i will be entering the Silver Squig at the end of this month (Manchester/local area painting comp) with this model.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Just noticed Tommie has uploaded a pic of his Tyrant - really love the way he's got lots of different colours blended into his bone sword - very sweet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

His Farseer is amazing but I still think that your Tyrant is better than his. Yea his sword is cool but the red doesn't look to flash in my opinion, its far too shiny.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

The shiny is from the masses of gloss varnish you have to put on a model to make it child gamer proof (he painted this for the GW store in manc you see).

Anyways less about him and GD - more about ME!!!!

Have started the 2nd tyrant - pics to follow. But first i'm gonna do a mini painting tutorial for Anphicar and anyone else who wants it.

Today: Cloaks and white armour - the Skcuzzlebumm way.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Anyways less about him and GD - more about ME!!!!


You're sexy. :twisted: 

But honestly...I think you have a damned good chance of winning that painting competition. Good luck!

Represent!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn...that's sweet as hell (and something I never want to face on the table)
:cyclops:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks awesome, i think it will actually help showcase your painting skills more than the Hoard did actually. You going for that auto-qualify just incase?


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, very cute little beastie  Great overal look, good execution and the paint scheme is really cool,. If I just read about pink nids without seeing them, I'd say I wouldn't think I'd like them, but now I see the result, I love it !


----------

